# Recipe box for my wife



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I was in between projects and I thought that I would whip up this little recipe card box for my wife. I got tired of seeing that cheap plastic thing lying around in the kitchen and thought that I would make one to replace it. After all, if I am willing to complain about it, I better be willing to do something about it. Bottom line is that Mrs Kenbo loves it. I get the feeling that I will be making more of these.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Sweet! I love it, really a nice job. I love the contrast too.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nice job ken. How does it open up?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

VERY Nice!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Dominick said:


> Nice job ken. How does it open up?


 
The lid just lifts off. Nothing special here. Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ken, you should turn a handle for the lid. That way you combine flat work, scroll work and turning into one project. Oh, looks great btw.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That is just fantastic Kenbo. I really like the design. You really have great taste as a woodworker, and it's photographed well too!


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

I love that box.

Yes. You had better make more.

A detail I especially like is the handle, which at first glance I thought was resembling a slice of bread. Apropos for a recipe box, I thought.

Beautiful craftsmanship, Kenbo. You never seem to disappoint.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Well done as usual.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice job buddy! I like the relief you gave the corners.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks good as always.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

No one even mentioned the beautiful scrollwork for the "recipes"
So I will........:shifty:


----------



## Longknife (Oct 25, 2010)

tcleve4911 said:


> No one even mentioned the beautiful scrollwork for the "recipes"
> So I will........:shifty:


Me too. Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Great job as always, love the splines and scrolling.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Kenbo strikes again !!*

WOW. Very nice work there.


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Ken, first of all I love the contrast.. I really don't think I'll ever get over the contrast that maple and walnut bring to a piece. :no: I also love the scroll work. The font you chose is absolutely perfect. Keep the projects coming man! :thumbsup:

Levi


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice looking box. I love the contrast. And the scrolling is perfect.

My wife is a great cook and does have a collection of recipes, but If I made one for MY wife it would have to be large enough to hold a bunch of takeout menus.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, Ken, you did it again! That looks fabulous! Did you see a box like this that you based your design off of? I love it!

Around Christmas time, my wife had asked me to make her a recipe box for her favorite recipes, and after making the memory boxes awhile back, I was trying to think of some design that I could do for her recipe box. I was thinking of doing something like a double dovetail spline in the corner (I think I saw bigcougar did that in one of his albums), but now I wonder how that would look with it rounded over too. Maybe I will make two at once and figure out which one looks better. 

Anyway, thanks for the inspiration on yet another great project. I think I found what I might be making for next years christmas gifts.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, if this doesn't make my head swell, nothing will. Thank you very much for all the kind words. They are very much appreciated. The design of the box is my own. The inspiration for the handle comes from a friend of mine who make a similar style handle. His are much sharper and pronounced but I decided to go for a little softer approach in my design. Thanks again for all the compliments guys. You know how to make a guy feel good. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice job Kenbo that would be useless around here. Everyone keeps there recipes in there head if they actually have one. Most people here don't use exact recipes it's a little of this and a little of that. Taste then add a little more of something else kind of thing down here. For me its a lot of this and that. I don't cook in small portions instead of cooking in quarts I cook in Gallons. :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## RetiredLE (Jan 20, 2011)

Now if you were REALLY good, you would have inlaid that scrollwork. Just kidding. ;p) Nice work! Wish my fingers were that talented.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

RetiredLE said:


> Now if you were REALLY good, you would have inlaid that scrollwork. Just kidding. ;p) Nice work! Wish my fingers were that talented.


OK this is how I see Kenbo's response to this.

Challenge excepted pictures to follow.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Jimbo. (Jan 28, 2009)

I love it, brilliant scroll work, and a nice finish, I have just shown my girlfriend and she now wants one! I said I'll make her one if I can get a scroll saw! A good deal I think!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

RetiredLE said:


> Now if you were REALLY good, you would have inlaid that scrollwork. Just kidding. ;p) Nice work! Wish my fingers were that talented.


 
Thanks for the kind words.  The funny part is, I considered inlaying the word recipe and I think that I may just do that on a future one. So, if I do, there will definitely be pictures to follow. :laughing:


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Kenbo, you have inspired me to build one of these. Would you consider sharing the overall diminsions? I might even try to do the scroll work but NO promise.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigBull said:


> Kenbo, you have inspired me to build one of these. Would you consider sharing the overall diminsions? I might even try to do the scroll work but NO promise.


 
I will gladly share my dimensions with you. The entire box is built from 1/2" walnut. It is 6 3/16" wide, 5 1/2" deep and 4" high. The lid recess is (from the top of the box) 1/4" wide and 3/8" deep. The lid is made from 1/2" walnut as well and is dimensioned to fit in the rabbet. The lid, in this case, measures 5 5/8" X 5". Yours may vary depending on the rabbet cut that you make to receive the lid. The splines are made from 1/8" thick maple and the handle is made from 1/2" thick maple. The entire box was softened at the edges with a 1/4" roundover bit. The scrolling was done in 1/8" maple and I used a script commonly found in my microsoft word program. I hope these dimensions help, but if they don't, let me know and I will help you out in any way I can. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## BigBull (Feb 10, 2010)

Thank you, I'll try to get started in a few days. I hope I can do it justice.


----------

